# Samsung HT-AS720 home theater problem



## langer714s (May 10, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post and was hoping for some help or advice. My samsung home theater is not working and i do not know how to fix it. I've tried many times to contact samsung's customer service but they suck. my problem is the receiver to my HT-AS720 home theater system is stuck in head phone mode and I have no clue to get it out of it. I have never ever put head phones into the receiver. I have pressed every button on the receiver and the remote and nothing happens. Im not happy since samsung has no solution to this other then sending it in an paying 150 dollars for them to look at. I am just hoping that some here has had something similar to the situation to them so they could help me. Im afraid to take it any where and pay 50-150 for them to look at it and then tell me its going to cost another 200 to get it fixed. Any help i would appreciate thanks.


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

I DON'T RECOMMEND THIS PRODUCT AT ALL. I love my samsung TVs, but do yourself a favor and don't buy this product.

I exchanged the 1st unit at BB, and after 1 month of use it did the same exact thing as the 1st unit. Afterwards, I returned the unit for my money back. IMO samsung make awesome TVs, but their HTIB needs major work.

Hope this helps,


----------

